# red ants invaded my acer laptop



## abhicool27 (Sep 27, 2007)

This looks absurd but it happened to me. Nearly hundreds of ants creeped into my laptop. I dont know how to remove them because some of them have even entered inside through vent hole. Will it cause any damage to my laptop? Is it true that it may cause a short circuit or mother board failure if ant remains in it there. I have switched on my laptop after that to check whether it works or not. What should i do? :4-dontkno


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

If you are very concerned, take it into a repair shop. They can take it apart and clean it. 
If not, I would use some canned air to try to get them out, or just suffocate them and spray them out.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I honestly don't know how well fire ants conduct electricity. If they do the same amount as humans its no big deal.

I do know that humans from one hand to another have about 5 MΩ (MegaOhms) of resistance which is plenty to not cause problems with short circuits. Measuring on the fingertip with the probes 10mm away from each other yields a resistance of 800 kΩ which is still plenty safe.

Use air to blow them out. If you turn the laptop on many of them will likely die because of the heat. So if you do turn it on be sure to blow out the ants again because there will be plenty dead ants.


----------



## amarendar (Apr 10, 2010)

how to get rid of red ants from my laptop.......?


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi amarendar and welcome to TSF

Could you start a fresh thread, this thread is an old one and belongs to someone else. You will get a better response this way. Thank you.


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 11, 2010)

personally i would be more concerned about the things finding a way out of the laptop and onto my lap... ouch lol,

but a £5 can of air should solve your problem, just carefully open the case and hold it at a 90degree angle to the floor or table that your working on, and short sharp bursts to flush out the ants, maybe do that again after you use the laptop for a time, just to see if any more get killed by the heat.

dont think an ant would cause a short circuit, biggest danger is the bug byte


----------



## amarendar (Apr 10, 2010)

thanks man.....!


----------

